# [Feb 19, 2013] DRI Live in Oklahoma City 2/19 (Oklahoma City)



## crustythadd23 (Jan 4, 2013)

DRI comes to OKC on 2/19 to play live at the Chameleon Room w/ 6 years dead and more
General Admission : $15 
Door : $18


----------



## daveycrockett (Jan 4, 2013)

!!!!!!!! have a good time.


----------



## LexiLuck (Feb 1, 2013)

damn fifteen bucks


----------



## daveycrockett (Feb 2, 2013)

LexiLuck said:


> damn fifteen bucks


 what do you mean 15 beans thats great!!!


----------



## daveycrockett (Feb 2, 2013)

in nyc they played with overkill shit was way more than that, you should be so lucky to see shit cheap as it is.


----------



## daveycrockett (Feb 2, 2013)




----------

